# Bearded Dragon Ceramic Heater?



## Decombobulation (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm lookin into a BD and ive dun loadsa research but i dont know if i need a ceramic heater on at night here are my temps.

night: 75.2f....

if you need ay more info just ask happy to say..... 
so any help?????



this is the kit im lookin into alot.....

Swell Bearded Dragon Kit - Advanced

hope you get back....

Will .T. (a rather hopeful 13 yr old :lol2


----------



## mrspebro (Mar 6, 2008)

i leave all my ceramics on at night they are on a stat so it cuts in at the right temperate as long as the temps dont drop below 60degrees you will be fine


----------



## Decombobulation (Apr 5, 2010)

mrspebro said:


> i leave all my ceramics on at night they are on a stat so it cuts in at the right temperate as long as the temps dont drop below 60degrees you will be fine


Thanks a lot, I think i'll leave the idea, temps are high anyway


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I dont and will not use ceramic heaters.. I have had qiute a few questions via my website about them.

Beardies are sun worshipers.. I my opinion they are far better off with a basking light attached to a dimming stat.. If your going to use a ceramic make sure you have a low energy bulb placed next to it.

Liz


----------



## hibbo (Oct 13, 2009)

temp can go lower to 60
sometimes you wont need anything on at night 
if u get a magic eye thermostat by microclimate it will do everything for you 
day temps and night temps
exotic pets do a good setup


----------

